# Fliegenfischen in Österreich



## Siluris (25. Oktober 2004)

Petri Heil an alle Mitglieder dieses Forums

Als begeisteter Fliegenfischer und Salmonidenfan bin ich immer auf Suche nach guten Fliegengewässern in Österreich und im angrenzenden Ausland.
Leider sind die meisten, guten Gewässer, mit einigen Ausnahmen ( Mur, Inn ...)
relativ teuer.
Ich würde mich über einige Tipps und Infos zu diesem Thema freuen.

Nun ein Tipp für Euch: 3Tage Salmonidenfischerei in Nauders ( Tirol ) in drei Fliessgewässern und einem See incl. Übernachtung u. Frühstück 54€ ( Stand 06/04 )
lg
Siluris


----------



## rob (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

servus siluris#h
willkommen im board.ich selbst fisch in den fliegenrevieren vom spofi.at .
aber ich denke das wird dir etwas zu weit weg sein.die haben eine sehr gute vereins und besatzpolitik und die preise sind mehr als moderat.
lg rob


----------



## Siluris (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

Hallo Rob
Danke für Deine Info bez. spofi.at
Ich habe mir gerade die Homepage und im besonderen die Reviere angesehen. Die Entfernung spielt in diesem Fall keine Rolle. Es würde mich nur interessieren ob man auch für Tages- bzw. Wochenkarten eine Mitgliedschaft lösen muss ?
Als Obmann der Hollenegger Fischer Runde, und als Pächter eines ca. 4 Km Abschnittes eines Gebirgsbaches ( 1400 - 1000 MSh ) spielt natürlich auch die finanzielle Seite eine Rolle. Neben meinen Ausflügen in der Stmk, Kärnten, Tirol... hätte meine Gattin sicher recht viel Freude mit einer neuen Mitgliedschaft in einem andern Verein ;-).
lg
Siluris


----------



## rob (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

hallo Siluris!
leider ist es nicht möglich eine tageskarte zu bekommen.aber wir veranstallten einige male im jahr ein nachtfischen über das wochenende.das findet an den 2 teichen statt.
auf anfrage wird es sicher möglich sein sich einen tag ein fliegenrevier anzusehen.bei interesse bei mir melden ,dann ruf ich mal den vorstand an und frag.
die fischa dagniz zum beispiel ist ein besonderer fluss der aus einem grundwassersee entspringt und keine zuflüsse hat.das heisst sie hat immer den selben wasserstand ,ist treibgut unabhängig(ausser blätter ) und hat glasklares wasser.du fischt dort auf sicht.macht richtig spass und besetzt wird die auch gut.mein spezi willi hat da heuer die olga gefangen.eine bachfo mit 68 und ca. 5 kilos.die und die äschen sind natürlicher bestand.der weitenbach wird nächstes jahr wegfallen weil probleme aller art.leitha u warme fischa sind auch sehr interessant.eher trüber,verwachsene strecken aber auch stellen wo du kopfwerfen und waten kannst.am ötscherbach war ich leider noch nicht,aber eventuell geht sich da heuer noch was aus.landschaftlich ist das sicher das schönste revier.am wochenende kann man es aber eher vergessen wegen der vielen wanderer.
lg rob


----------



## huchenschreck (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

Hallo,
wollte nur mal kurz bescheid sagen, dass ich als Generallizenzinhaber der oefg1880 nahezu alle Salmonidenreviere von ihnen kenne. Wenn Du Fragen zu einem speziellen hast, würd ich mich freuen.
@rob so eine olga gibts in eurem fischa-abschnitt? ich meide schon die 1er Strecke von der Gesellschaft und fange immer erst in Schranawand an, weil ich mir nichrt vorstellen kann, dass es in dem winzigen Rinnsal was gibt... aber ich höre und staune...
wie ist bei euch die warme? so was die durchschnittsgrösse betrifft zb?
lg,
florian


----------



## rob (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

servus florian!
schau mal,über die olga gibt es einen kleinen bericht http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=32388&highlight=olga

das mit den fischgrössen in so genannten rinnsälen ist schon erstaunlich.wir haben heuer die tristing wegen naturnahen rückbauten elektrisch leer gefischt.das ist ein flüsschen welches ca 3-5 meter breit ist.nur am rand gibt es tiefere löcher und stellen.sonst fliesst die max knöcheltief und du siehst keinen einzigen fisch ausser aiteln im sommer.
was wir da alles aus diesen löchern und überhängen am rand rausgezogen haben war schon sehr erstaunlich.bachforellen mit 1,5 kilos(wir wussten gar nicht das da bachforellen von klein bis gross vorkommen),grosse barben,aiteln und alle möglichen fischarten wie z.b. schmerlen,schlambeiziger,grundlinge,......
seit dem denk ich anders über vermeintlich leere bäche. 
die warme fischa ist bei uns ca 4-5 meter breit und etwa 1-2 meter tief.die strecke ist sehr lang und teilweise von wehren und kleinen kraftwerken unterbrochen.es gibt auch einen werksbach.das wasser ist oft trübe und immer wieder mal höher.auch wenn sie die schleusen aufmachen kannst du das fischen wegen der braunen suppe vergessen.momentan fangen wir hauptsächlich bachforellen,die natürlicher bestand sind.die grossen regenbogen haben sie heuer schon fast alle rausgefischt.die werden ja regelmässig nachbesetzt.die kommen aus eigener zucht wo sie die dagniz abzweigen und in mehrere becken leiten.da kommen jedes jahr viele brummer und vorallem gesund und natürlich in die div salmonidenwasserln rein.in der dagniz fängst du eigentlich das ganze jahr über alle arten und in allen grössen.
die leitha ist auch nicht zu verachten.ähnlich wie die warme.ist seit heuer bei uns im verein.vorher durften die dort mit wurm fischen.somit sind wir gerade dabei einen gescheiten bestand aufzubauen.
wenn mein auto wieder funz können wir uns ja mal treffen und die flüsse anschauen....und ich mach ein paar würfe:m
lg rob


----------



## Siluris (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

Hai Rob
Schönen Dank für Deine Infos, vielleicht melde ich mich wirklich nächstes Jahr bei Dir, um mir Eure Gewässer einmal anzuschaun. Wäre sicher interessant.

lg
Siluris


----------



## forellenfischer (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

hallo
ich angle am pillersee
mit der fliege  im auslauf eigene fliegenstrecke 
im unteren see abschnitt künstliche köder
die karte kostet ca 23 euro
im oberen seeabschnitt reines fliegengewässer
kostet die karte ca 30 euro
mit dieser karte kannst du den gansen see befischen
von 7-19? uhr die karten musst du vorbestellen 
angeln kanst du von 1.mai-ende september
es lohnt sich
besatz bach regenbogen und saiblinge
gute fliegen rehharr olivgrune und schwarze fliegen aber es steigen auch maifliegen
bei nymphen ritz


----------



## rob (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

servus forellenfischer !
ein recht herzliches willkommen im board#h

was ich noch vergessen habe.
die durchschnittsgrösse bei rf in der warmen beträgt ca 38...welche mit 50 zu fangen ist da auch keine seltenheit.bei bf beträgt sie in etwa 25cm
in der dagniz rf=35 bf=30 sind aber auch sehr grosse drinnen.
äschen hab ich bis jetzt nur in der dagniz gesehen und gefangen.
in der leitha rf=35 bf=20
lg rob


----------



## forellenfischer (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

hei rob

danke für die auskunft
wien isch a bissele weit von tirol entfernt
aber i bin 1-2 mal in stockerau
bei meiner schwägerin 
 wen es keine tageskarten gibt 
isch es ja nix für mi
danke und petri


----------



## Siluris (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

Hai Forellenfischer

Wir, eine Gruppe von Wahnsinnigen verbringen unsere Urlaubstage zumeist an Revieren in Österreich und dem angrenzenden Ausland. Mur, Inn, Drau, Donau, Po ....., Seit Jahren fahren wir mindestens 2Mal nach Murau auf Salmoniden-Jagd. Deine Hinweis auf den Pillersee hat mich neugierig gemacht. Ich habe mir im WWW Pillersee|online gegeben, und hätte an Dich noch einige Fragen.:
Kennst Du eine günstige Unterkunft ( Ferienwohnung, Appartment ) in der Nähe des Sees ( Auto darf ruhig bei der FeWo bleiben ) ?
Wie ist der Salmonidenbestand ?
Wie war das mit dem Kunstköderfischen ? ( einige Kollegen können mit der Fliege nichts anfangen )
Wäre schön wenn Du Infos hättest, ich könnt ja den Pillersee in meine 2005-Planung einbringen.
Lg und ein kräftiges Petri
Siluris


----------



## forellenfischer (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

Hallo
Kunstköder sind alle erlaubt,
Pfrillen sind am See erhältlich,
Fliegen   Nymphen und Streamer kann man mit wasserkugelmontage und Spirolino auch angeln, ausser auf der fliegenstrecke
Pension oder Gasthaus sind direkt am See  zi. mit Frühstück kostet ca.25 euro
Fischbesatz ist sehr gut Forellen über 40 cm sind nicht selten zu fangen
pro tag sind vier Fische, Setzkescher und austauschen der Fische erlaubt 
petri heil geri


----------



## huchenschreck (2. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

hallo rob,
danke für die Auskünfte, die Warme von der Gesellschaft ist nämlich mein absolutes Lieblingsrtevier. Warum das so ist sag ich hier besser nicht, sonst kommt die Gesellschaft noch in Verlegenheit was sie mit den vielenm kartenanträgen machen soll...


----------



## rob (2. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

ja ja die gesellschaft...mit der hab ich auch so meine erfahrungen.
deren politik ist unter jeder kritik.leider sitzten die auch auf sehr vielen guten revieren....naja...


----------



## huchenschreck (2. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Österreich*

So lang man "wen kennt" bekommt man eh alle Karten (AD zB), andere arme Schweine warten mehrere Jahre auf die AD oder werden gleich abgewimmelt.... Aber was solls, ist doch typisch österreichisch, oder?
Das schlimmste an der Gesellschaft ist die Besatzpolitik find ich. Bewirtschafter dies gscheit machen haben (Warme zB wo nur Regenbogen ausgesetzt werden damit der natürliche Stamm nicht vermischt wird was zur Folge hat dass es eins der besten......weiter schreib ich nicht wie ich im vorigen posting schon angekündigt hab) haben sie gerade mal zwei (alle Piesting-Reviere und die Warme) überall anders wird eine regelrechte Umweltverschmutzung mit fremden (zT Südafrikanischen) Bachforellenstämmen getrieben (die dann im Juni voll Laich sind...). Oder noch schlimmer sind die Karotinregenbogenkarpfen, die sie in die untere Pielach hauen und über die ich mich schon an anderer Stelle ausgelassen hab...
Aber naja, man findet trotzdem ein paar gute Wasserln wenn man sich informiert in Österreich
LG


----------

